# First Eggs......First Tads



## hairfarm67 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi, I'm relatively inexperienced with anything besides feeding and watering my auratus that I've had since they were froglets. I took some advice from here and provided them with a coconut hut and a deli cup under it. I hadn't seen them going in or out since I got it a month or so ago. Last night I saw the female coming out, with the male nearby watching. This morning I got out a flashlight to look in and much to my surprise there is an egg mass in there. There are at least two eggs that look comparable to the day 6 or day 7 photos in the egg care sheet and what I guess are a couple infertile eggs. The viv has only a small water dish that dries out quickly. What would you guys recommend that I do at this point? Put a larger pool of water in the viv for the parents to move the tads to or remove the eggs and try to hatch them elsewhere? Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Its up to you. If you leave them i would put a bigger water dish that doesnt dry out as quick. If you pull them, replace the petri dish w/ a clean one. Take the eggs and put them in a tubberware with the lid on. I spray the eggs with dechlorinated water every 3-4 days just to keep em moist. It will prob take @ 2 weeks for the tads to hatch and when they do i add a little water to the petri just to allow the tads to break easier. (Not covering the eggs but almost.) I leave them be for a couple days and then put them in cups w/ dechlorinated water, some java, and a small oak leaf. Hope this helps.....Sara
Heres a pic of my setup. I just place the eggs dishes on top of the tadpole cups:


----------



## hairfarm67 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Sara. I was gonna leave them alone but now there are a couple crickets stuck to the egg mass so I'm going to pull them. The tads' tails have grown significantly longer in the 2 days since I found them and I have seen them move a few times. Guess I need to start reading up on tadpole care....
Cool setup for raising your tads. I'll do something similar, for sure


----------



## dracotaz (May 15, 2007)

Ive been researching a bit on egg and tad care. Lots of comments on temperatures but no numbers... what is a good temperature to keep developing egg masses then of course water temp for young tads?


----------



## hairfarm67 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, before taking the eggs out, I looked in again and can't see them. I quickly added a small bowl of water with some rocks in it and now I've seen the parents going in and out. Will first time parents know how to take the tads to water? Which sex does it?


----------



## hairfarm67 (Apr 20, 2007)

Rather than disturbing the frogs I ended up just leaving the dish with the egg mass in the viv to just wait and see what happened. Tonight, after 11 days of seeing nothing I decided to take the dish out and replace it with a clean one. To my surprise there are 3 fully developed tads that had moved to the back of the dish where I couldn't see them from outside the viv. When I first found them, they looked like the day 7 photo of the egg care sheet. That would make them 17 or 18 days old....I added a bit of water to the dish and hopefully i'll find some tads swimming in the morning.


----------



## hairfarm67 (Apr 20, 2007)

So, are the tads supposed to be so inactive? They don't really swim around and just sit at the bottom of the cups, occasionally turning around, etc. Or do I have weak tadpoles that won't survive?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: tads should be fine*

I think the tads are fine. They are usually inactive the first few days and even weeks sometimes, maybe because it was really hard to get out of the gel. I don't know why, but my azureus tads don't move a lot until they are about 2 weeks... i hope they do fine, and good luck. 

bryan


----------



## hairfarm67 (Apr 20, 2007)

Great! Thanks for your reply Bryan. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed. I hadn't seen anything about that in the care sheets.


----------

